# Did Colt ever make a DA Revolver in a .45 Colt



## E73bass (Dec 27, 2016)

Just curious if they ever did ...or only in SAA?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

E73bass said:


> Just curious if they ever did ...or only in SAA?


I know they made the M1917 Revolver in 45 ACP which stands for Automatic Colt Pistol but I don't offhand know of one made for 45 Long Colt (11.48×33mmR). I believe Ruger makes the DA Redhawk chambered in 45 Long Colt.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, Colt's did make a DA revolver in .45 "Long" Colt. They made at least five, actually.
There was the Model 1878 "Frontier" DA, and the Model 1902 "Alaskan" or "Philippine." They both had the same general configuration and mechanism, and were somewhat similar in appearance to the Colt's 1973 SAA.
Then, beginning in the late 1890s, there was also the Colt's New Service; and then came the U.S Army (and Navy, and Marine Corps) Model of 1909. These were "modern," swing-out-cylinder revolvers.
Finally, after WW1 was over, Colt's came out with the Shooting Master, a target revolver which was made in many calibers, including .45 "Long" Colt.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks Steve. Both of us missed an obvious and more recent Colt DA which was chambered in 45 LC. That was the Colt Anaconda. I always think of it as a 44 Magnum handgun, so I forgot about it being available in 45 LC and 454 Casull as well. I'd love to own one in any caliber, but preferably in 44 Mag (10.9×33mmR).


----------

